# BEIJING | EXPO 2019



## arhimed2050 (Aug 22, 2013)

The theme "Live Green, live better"


*Expo Beijing 2019 receiving the BIE flag*
Expo Beijing 2019 also received formal recognition from the BIE. The Expo had already been approved by the AIPH (International Association of Horticultural Producers) with who the BIE co-supervises this type of horticultural Expos. 9 years after Shanghai 2010 and 20 years after the last Chinese Horticultural Expo (Kunming 1999), China will host yet another Expo, this time dedicated to the theme "Live Green, live better." Closely linked to the concept of Green Cities advocated by the AIPH, this Expo theme will allow China to "work with countries all over the world in advocating green lifestyle as well as ecological civilization construction and pushing forward the progress of human civilization" Mr Wang, Vice Chairman of the CCPIT, explained to the General Assembly. http://www.bie-paris.org/site/en/


















bieparis


----------



## arhimed2050 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Beijing to hold Horticultural expo in 2019*
The city of Beijing won the bid to host the 2019 International Horticultural Exposition through voting by all the 168 members of the Association of International Horticultural Producers (AIPH) at its 155th Congress in Paris on June 11.
The 162-day event will be held from April 29 to October 7 in Yanqing county. The venue will cover 960 hectares.
http://www.arabtoday.net/jcgqkq-ngui/Beijing to hold Horticultural expo in 2019.html


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Just how many World Expos does China get? One suspects some dollars are being stuffed in influential pockets.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Any news? Its sad that we dont have any info about this project..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't think Expo 2019 is even the correct term for the event.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-03/29/c_137933280.htm

2019 Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition


----------

